# Hit rate for dog pregnancy?



## lonestarag05 (Feb 28, 2011)

Our breeder is planning their first breeding of her sire and dam for next weekend. My question is, how likely is it for the pregnancy to take?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The more time, energy, titles, championships, certificates, blood, sweat, and tears in the sire and dam, the less likely it will take.


----------



## lonestarag05 (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh, great. ....haha

Its already killing me that ill have to wait until late June at best to pick a puppy up.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Also, if you want a male, the litter will be all females. If you want a female, they'll be all male. If you really want a sable they'll be all black and tan.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I saw on your other thread that you said the pups will be born in April for a June take home. If the breeding is taking place next weekend they'll be born in May for a July take-home. Gestation period is 9 weeks. Total time from breeding to take-home is 17 weeks. Trust me, I had it calculated down to the second.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry, once you have done the research and picked out a breeder, we should not go and make you feel so discouraged that you will find a puppy already born. 

If they do a natural breeding, and breed her two or three times (every other day), the chances are pretty good that it will take. Ties are not really necessary, but they make us (breeders) feel more confident. 

If you do talk to your breeder again in passing, ask her when she will know. Some breeders do ultrasounds early on, and some do x-rays later on. But you will not know sex until they are on the ground, and you will not know how many etc, usually until a couple of days after birth. I mean, if a puppy is lost, you (as a breeder) really do not want to call someone back and say, well, we had two males, and we lost one, and since you were the second on the list, we will have to transfer your deposit to a future litter...

People get their hopes up. Much better to wait until the pups are a week old, thriving and then give everyone a call to ensure that no one ran out and bought a puppy in the interim, and to let them know the puppies are on the ground, that there are x-number of males and females, and that they will be ready to be seen, ready to be taken home, on which dates. 

But don't give up. It just SEEMS like the more you do in preparation, the worse the outcome is; while the scruffy, mangey, stray down the road can scale your fence and knock up your girl and present you with 14 American Muppet Dog puppies -- no sweat.


----------



## lonestarag05 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Breeder said she is going to go for an ultrasound 21-23 days from first breeding. Let the waiting begin! Im 2nd pick for a male, name will be "Rio".


----------

